# Riders refusing to tip



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Has consequences... See:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WHAT was he beating him with ?


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> WHAT was he beating him with ?


Samurai Sword


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Abraxas79 said:


> Samurai Sword


OW.
CHOPPING HIM ???


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Beating??? He was stabbing!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NOT GOOD AT ALL !


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

That's not how I want to go.
Therefore I tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's not how I want to go.
> Therefore I tip.


Not unless i get a sword too !
Even competition .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

He said he was going to tip in the app!


----------

